# Merging part Finale???



## Pascal (Mar 4, 2014)

I'm going insane. 

Is it possible to merge a melodic line from one staff in another staff that already contain a melodic line.

And bring them on the same layer. 

My method was to copy the passage on the second layer of the staff using "show active layer only" but the stems are incorect has I want the two line using the same stems.

Don't know if I'm coherent in my question. 

Thanks for any help.


----------



## park bench (Mar 4, 2014)

The stem direction tool could come in handy. Under "special tools" I believe. I don't think there is a merging function though. (But I don't have but 2010) I just write it out by 'hand' if the rythm is the same.


----------



## Pascal (Mar 4, 2014)

I tried with the stem direction tool but it doesn't work very well. eight notes now look like sixteenth notes. I guess I'll have to type the notes in. I was just wondering if there's a quick trick. 

Thanks,


----------



## JT (Mar 4, 2014)

Don't know what version of Finale you have but there's a "merge layers" plugin that does what you need. 

After you've copied the music into layer 2 of your staff, then run this plugin, it'll put everything into layer 1. You can find this plugin (as well as many more at:
http://finaletips.nu/index.php/download/category/32-plug-ins

You might also want to look at the "implode" music command. This is where you highlight two or more staves and choose to combine the notes onto a single staff. (either the top staff that is selected or a new staff added to the score)


----------



## Ginharbringer (Mar 4, 2014)

Finale's note mover tool would do exactly what you want, though the problem is that it seems to only allow you to move one measure's notes at a time


----------



## Pascal (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks for the tips I'll try to update to the most recent version and check the plugin.


----------

